# Question for an administrator please



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I've only been participating here for a short time but I've noticed something so glaring that I wanted to find out if there are administrators seeing what I do. The titles of so many threads make no sense or do not indicate the nature of the posters intent for starting the thread(s).
This is very annoying and is not acceptable in the frequency I'm seeing it.
"Another random question"???? This is the title of a thread in the open forum?
Why is this allowed? Seems like this is the one and only forum some people are members of and they never been made aware of proper posting manners. It reminds me of lame Facebook chat chat seeing these titles.
Perhaps something everyone should get up to speed on no?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL... This is gonna be good. opcorn:


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

"Another random question????" is just about as descriptive as "Question for an administrator please".


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Titles don't mean much ---- these threads can start out on one subject - do a 180, then turn into a word slugfest, then back to the original subject - then back to a word battle again ---- but one thing you do get is good info and entertainment from lots of great fisherman ---- I do enjoy watching and giving my opinion sometimes, I think the moderators do a fine job, Thanks Pier & Surf ---- keep up what you're doing, it gives an old fisherman something to do when conditions are to bad to fish --- River


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

The way I look at it is there's an awful lot of bigger issues out there to worry about then what people call their posts. Just my opinion though. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

All the mods are busy proof reading thread titles and the contents of the thread to make sure they match. Just to make you happy.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

challenger said:


> I've only been participating here for a short time but I've noticed something so glaring that I wanted to find out if there are administrators seeing what I do. The titles of so many threads make no sense or do not indicate the nature of the posters intent for starting the thread(s).
> This is very annoying and is not acceptable in the frequency I'm seeing it.
> "Another random question"???? This is the title of a thread in the open forum?
> Why is this allowed? Seems like this is the one and only forum some people are members of and they never been made aware of proper posting manners. It reminds me of lame Facebook chat chat seeing these titles.
> Perhaps something everyone should get up to speed on no?


Looks like you have identified a shortcoming as well as an opportunity "Protocol Officer" has a descriptive ring to it

A lot of these threads make no sense at all and I can not stand it when someone disagrees with me since I am smart and they are obviously impaired in some fashion (mostly casting and fishing ability)

Moderators should force participants to make all thread titles more specific to the intent of the poster

As in "I am looking for the best shortcut to success in the Sand Flea Fishery, sans Fluorocarbon" instead of "River Rig"

Or " I hate Commercial Fisherman because they screw up my vacation" instead of "New law affects limits"

Instead of "WTT" the requirement would be "I have this old rusted piece of crap reel I am wanting to offload for something nice and anodized"


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

.....ER...your not from arpond here are U????


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

9/10. I laughed.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

???


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

The annual moderator retreat, all expenses paid to sunny Wanchese, NC, is just around the corner.
Proper posting etiquette is high on the agenda this year.

Garbo, would you be interested in a plenary session. I believe your input on these issues would be most helpful!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is gonna get some play.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Dr. Bubba said:


> The annual moderator retreat, all expenses paid to sunny Wanchese, NC, is just around the corner.
> Proper posting etiquette is high on the agenda this year.
> 
> Garbo, would you be interested in a plenary session. I believe your input on these issues would be most helpful!


You all have to quit changing the venue, Dave. Shooter said we were going to Colorado this year, and he told me to bring the Doritos. 

Finding the appropriate title is no mean task, and we strive to apply the Pier & Surf Title Rubric (PSTR, which we pronounce "pi$$-ter"). First of all, the title does not need to be too broad, for risk of building up the potential thread reader (PTR, which we pronounce "peter"), but it should be broad enough to sufficiently give the PTR an idea of what's in there, within the guidelines of the PSTR. Too narrow a title does not meet the qualifications of the PSTR and often causes the PTR to miss out on an opportunity.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

OldBay said:


> "Another random question????" is just about as descriptive as "Question for an administrator please".


I don't see how my topic title is not descriptive but I'm not going to argue other than to say it was sincerely meant for a administrator or moderator.
If everyone is fine with topic titles that give no indication about the reason for starting the topic then I'll assume my claim is in the minority and I'll deal with that-no problem.
I don't know how my post was taken to mean that I think the administrator (moderators) or not doing their job. Clearly this somehow got turned around and I really don't know how. I have no issue whatsoever with how this site is moderated and, believe me, if I came across as someone that has a bone to pick with this site's administrators and/or moderators I am very sorry. This was in no way the intention of my post. I thought I had a legitimate point and was asking for input from those that control this site. For me to get on any site and throw stones at those that run the site certainly makes no sense so, again, this was NOT the reason I started this thread.
I also have no problem with anyone that doesn't agree with me. I only want them to know I have an opinion just as they do but I don't have an ego that would allow me to think criticising an administrator is smart or would go over without some noticeable backlash.
Thanks


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think everyone is just having a little fun at your expense. It's locker room humor not meant to hurt your feelings (Cant speak for Garboman though . Although your observation may have validity to it, the one great thing about his site is no one takes it too serious. Those that do dont hang long. Thick skin, some smartassery, and genuine good information shared once in a while is all it takes to hang here and have a good time. Good post, but a bit of bourbon might be in good order.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Challenger, you have a very good point,,, things should be done properly and when were all perfect things will but since you have broken the rules I don't see why everyone else has to follow the rules either.

Case in point, you posted this question in the Open Forum and if you had read the subtitle to the Open Forum you would have noticed it states this. *"Forum: Open Forum
General discussion on inshore saltwater fishing."*

So what do you think should be done with folks that break the rules??  I think he ought to be made to clean Garbos bait cooler after a week old squid left out in the summer sun :--|


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Hehehe.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

<blockquote>OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!</blockquote>


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Obviously my post struck an offensive chord with many. I'm sorry for this-it was 180* from my intention.
I looked for an area in the forum section for contacting an administrator but didn't find a specific place so I used the "Open" forum. I had no idea the post would cause such a backlash. 
I can fully appreciate locker room humor etc. This goes hand in hand with fishing. Correction, it goes hand in hand with my personal experience with fishing. I, and those I've fished with, call it, "breaking balls", "ball breaking", you get the idea. I can remember one trip where a buddy I fished with when I lived on LI invited another friend of his from the precinct he was at. As soon as he stepped on the boat we could sense he was not a "seasoned" fisherman. New, top of the line gear, freshly showered and hair blow dried, cologne etc. This along with a very serious demeanor spelled disaster for him but fresh meat for my "regular" buddy and I. We tried easing him into the environment that he going to have to endure for the next 8 + hours but we could tell he just didntthave the type of sophisticated, sarcastic, cutting yet good natured (yea right) humor that would keep him from arriving back home in the fetal position. Seeing this personal shortcoming of his we went easy on him. Or maybe we didn't. He had a spiffy cooler with nicely packed food items that had no business being on a boat. He also had 12 beers. This was decades before the, "twelve pack" was invented. He drank ONE beer??? This may have had something to do with the fact that my buddy and I had brought along a case (that would be 24 cans for the younger crowd) of Papst Blue Ribbon, or PBR's as we affectionately called this fine nectar, and he had Budwiesers. For some reason we grabbed, drank, and expelled 11cans of his beers before we started on our PBRs. We told him we were only "borrowing" his beer as we took turns leaning against the side to relieve ourselves and even refilled a can or two before we realised he was not interested in the "recycled" Budwiesers (which likely tasted better than PBRs but this I cannot confirm). That's mainly how this day went for this poor soul. We caught quite a few weakfish but George (I can't believe I remember his name after almost 45 years) only caught one or two which further proves that fish can sense a certain vibe from a fisherman and a fishing person. We told George to put the butt of the rod near his mouth and point the rod at the water and talk into the but of the rod like it was a conduit in which his voice would be sent down to the fish and convince them to bite his hook. Obviously this was after way too many canned rations. He surprisingly knew we were pulling his chain and just kind of rolled his eyes at the suggestion but I could swear before doing so he ever so slightly started flipping his rod over.
It was difficult breaking his balls all day. Or maybe it wasn't. He had only the most feeble come backs. We both felt kind of embarrassed for floor Georg. Or maybe we didn't.
Anyway when we dropped him off at his house on the canal in Seaford we knew he was a better man for having endured our hazing. I wascertain his interest in fishing was ccompletely squashed but it wasn't. I turned out he got his own boat and became a "serious fisherman". Seriously? Can there be such a thing? Not in my circle of friends. My buddy went fishing with him several times-mainly because he had to. He said each trip was brutal. "Serious George", as I liked to call him, had rules on his boat about this and that and always cleaned his boat for crazy amounts of minutes after each trip. Other than doing a basic stink removal and pop-top sweep, I was never big on cleaning boats.
So I really don't take much seriously when it comes to fishing and I've never once been called this skinned in my 55 years so this comment really ruined my week...........or maybe it didn't.
Love and peace to all that have been kind enough to offer their advice. Same to all those that offered their sarcastic barbs but really? C'mon guys. You can, and better start, coming back with some stronger stuff. 
Um.....was that you who tried to jab me in a reply here George? Sounded like on of your come backs.
BTW-I no longer drink and I no longer fish with "serious fisherman". It has to be an oxymoron yes?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

<blockquote>OH MY GOD... HE JUST SAID HE LIVED IN NY!!!!! I COULDN'T READ ANY FARTHER!!!!!!!</blockquote>


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Challenger, when you made your first post, I am sure some people replied with some variation of "Welcome." Now, with this thread, you have _*officially*_ been welcomed to the site. BWwaahahahahaha


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

To contact the Mods click on the dark triangle with the punctuation mark in the center of it. Look at the bottom left corner of the thread.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

AbuMike said:


> This is gonna get some play.


Yes it is, I'll get the beer, you want to bring the snacks?

Anyway, to answer the OP, not everyone is talented in cobbling thoughts together. Open forums like this brings the whole world together, don't sweat it.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

challenger said:


> I don't see how my topic title is not descriptive but I'm not going to argue other than to say it was sincerely meant for a administrator or moderator.
> If everyone is fine with topic titles that give no indication about the reason for starting the topic then I'll assume my claim is in the minority and I'll deal with that-no problem.
> I don't know how my post was taken to mean that I think the administrator (moderators) or not doing their job. Clearly this somehow got turned around and I really don't know how. I have no issue whatsoever with how this site is moderated and, believe me, if I came across as someone that has a bone to pick with this site's administrators and/or moderators I am very sorry. This was in no way the intention of my post. I thought I had a legitimate point and was asking for input from those that control this site. For me to get on any site and throw stones at those that run the site certainly makes no sense so, again, this was NOT the reason I started this thread.
> I also have no problem with anyone that doesn't agree with me. I only want them to know I have an opinion just as they do but I don't have an ego that would allow me to think criticising an administrator is smart or would go over without some noticeable backlash.
> Thanks


...sorry NY, gurantee WE DON'T CARE HOW u DID it up NORTH.......


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

"Umm…what happened????" he said to himself quietly. 
Hey how are the fish biting these days on the James River?
Oops!!
Hey life is way to short for everyone to treat others badly. This world is going down hill fast, just look at the daily news. Hang in there Challenger you are taking the beating well in my book but please don't post that again my friend.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Dr. Bubba said:


> The annual moderator retreat, all expenses paid to sunny Wanchese, NC, is just around the corner.
> Proper posting etiquette is high on the agenda this year.
> 
> Garbo, would you be interested in a plenary session. I believe your input on these issues would be most helpful!


I was all in to be a consultant and had prepared a short 4 hour seminar and power point presentation of ways of implementing "Title Specifics and the Need for Clarity"

Then I got an PM from Shooter and not only did I have to buy my way to and from the "Secret Conference Location" in Colorado, as a consultant and not a Moderator I would be required to pick up all Bar tabs and I as the low man on the SandSpike was also asked to go through seven years of past threads to Edit to ensure the entire Site will be in conformity to the new rules, I can understand the Bar tab, that is understandable but the second requirement is asking me to read a great deal more than I had in mind, especially Past Threads like "Newbie Question?" or "Which reel makes my butt look bigger?" or "Why won't my Reel cast when it gets sandy?" or "If you could only keep one rod combo which one? and Why?" or worse yet "Another Newbie Question?" and "Newbie new to NC wants directions to Hotspot?"

I Think NTKG would be a much better Proof Reader for the past threads as his Analytical Mind is made for that kind of activity where as Garbo would excel more in the Night Club and Stripper Bar aspect of the Job's requirements

Seems like job is too big for one Man, so maybe we should keep it the way it is, a little informal

I would hate to roll out the new initiative and have it blow up similar to the Obama Care Web Site roll out which is on track for Friday to be completed, right?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

BubbaHoTep said:


> You all have to quit changing the venue, Dave. Shooter said we were going to Colorado this year, and he told me to bring the Doritos.
> 
> Finding the appropriate title is no mean task, and we strive to apply the Pier & Surf Title Rubric (PSTR, which we pronounce "pi$$-ter"). First of all, the title does not need to be too broad, for risk of building up the potential thread reader (PTR, which we pronounce "peter"), but it should be broad enough to sufficiently give the PTR an idea of what's in there, within the guidelines of the PSTR. Too narrow a title does not meet the qualifications of the PSTR and often causes the PTR to miss out on an opportunity.


I wish you guys would stop changing the location of the retreat. Wancheese? Really? I thought we could at least get to fish. Not to mention the sand spike toss.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe that the PSTR should be changed, so that all posters must publish their posts in iambic pentameter. The title may be exempt, unless used as the first line in the body of the post, at which point it will be considered a lead-in. However, it, may not be re-written in the body of the post, but must be followed by three little dots. (...) Of course, the first line should also be summarily descriptive of the main theme, lest it violate the PSTR.

If these rules are followed, I believe that every PTR will be pleased.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Gobbler66 said:


> Hey life is way to short for everyone to treat others badly. This world is going down hill fast, just look at the daily news.


Agreed! I'll steal a line from J Madre, "Screw this, lets go fishin'.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I was all in to be a consultant and had prepared a short 4 hour seminar and power point presentation of ways of implementing "Title Specifics and the Need for Clarity"
> 
> Then I got an PM from Shooter and not only did I have to buy my way to and from the "Secret Conference Location" in Colorado, as a consultant and not a Moderator I would be required to pick up all Bar tabs and I as the low man on the SandSpike was also asked to go through seven years of past threads to Edit to ensure the entire Site will be in conformity to the new rules, I can understand the Bar tab, that is understandable but the second requirement is asking me to read a great deal more than I had in mind, especially Past Threads like "Newbie Question?" or "Which reel makes my butt look bigger?" or "Why won't my Reel cast when it gets sandy?" or "If you could only keep one rod combo which one? and Why?" or worse yet "Another Newbie Question?" and "Newbie new to NC wants directions to Hotspot?"
> 
> ...


Roaring laughing.. Nice job,Mike...


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Loner said:


> ...sorry NY, gurantee WE DON'T CARE HOW u DID it up NORTH.......


Well, well, apparently not so well in the bean, Mr. "Loner". Why risk alienating the "North"? Judging from several previous post(s) you are afflicted with a case of severe prejudice. You have gone so far as threatening to gracefully bow out of this forum because so many people, "not from this area" have totally ruined the beautiful coast of NC. The state you are so proud to call your own since birth.
I also (better stay seated) live in NC. Hampstead/Surf City area which, for the benefit of others, is on the SE NC coast. I got here in 1986 having moved here from LI NY. One of the several states in "The North" that you have a hereditary problem with.
I think the coast here looks pretty good but who am I to judge or even offer an opinion on this. After all it isn't my coast it's yours right? I'll go out on a limb and put my neck on the chopping block yet again by stating a completely off the wall idea that there are good & bad people , "up North" as well as down here in NC. I can only speak for myself and wouldn't dare ram this theory down your throat. After all, the talent it took for you to be born in this great state is second only to your misplaced superiority complex. I always enjoy the opportunity to indulge in light hearted banter with the "locals" that dream about the good old days when us Yankees were held in check. I suspect there is a specific "anger gene" in those that express clear disdain for anyone born in, "the North". I can't imagine how hard it is to carry this heavy load to church every Sunday. You must have a very strong back sir.
I may offer one helpful tidbit of advice. Love thy neighbor. 
That's all I have to say
Oh yea.....do that AND step away from the prescription pain pills.
Much love from a happy NC neighbor.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Challenger, you're good at this friends making business! Don't let them scare you off. As we like to say down here in Florida, "Stand your ground".


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Challenger, your still a yankee. To get over this and the shock of irelivant thread titles i am going to put a dip in and shoot some poor defensless ducks or deer then go home and celebrate. I would drink beer and beat my wife, but i dont have a wife so i will wait till friday nights session and go whore hopping and beat one of them from my shock of the irellivant thread titles while throwing bottles at stop signs and cussing yankees, the popo and obama care and singing along with old Hank. Have a god blessedurn you yankee transplant


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Y'all's post is why to long... Could y'all shorten it up some?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

challenger, as a young feller once asked me while pier fishn "What does it take to be a good fisherman?" I pondered on this very thought and with much deep soul searching and with a few taste of some of Kentuckys finest I was able to pass along what I thought was some very important info to help this newbie become a success not only in fishn but life.

As I opened his cooler and borrowed a fresh spot head I told him he would need 3 things.

1- Decent gear,, it aint got to be the best but don't count on a $39.00 heaver

2- Listen to the old fellers,,, they been there, done it, did it in the middle of a storm and done it better than anyone else ever could.

3- and mostly important is to have him some thick skin,,, he asked why so the hooks dont stick ya?? I said Nope, ya need thick skin cause when the old fellers pick on ya, talk trash to ya, give ya grief and generally ride your back side it is because they like ya  I said because if they dont like ya they will just ignore you and you will fade away as so many before ya as done.

Now as far as being called a Yankie, you could have been born in the deep South, raised in the deep South but if ya ever once move North of the Mason-Dixon Line it will take many, many years before your once again from the South,,, but one good thing is at least ya didn't say you were from Jersey 

If ya show any kind of fear these guys will smell it like blood in the water,,, so now welcome to the family.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> Y'all's post is why to long... Could y'all shorten it up some?


 ROFL thank you!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

omg I was born in Brooklyn!!! as far as anything else? well I dont have enough experience to say whats a good fisher, I just soak in as much info as I possibly can, pester everyone with many questions, then go out and fish, and learn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> LOL... This is gonna be good. opcorn:


Indeed............Really?

@ NC Kingfisher.........watch that "Yankee" thing..................lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Indeed............Really?
> 
> @ NC Kingfisher.........watch that "Yankee" thing..................lol


Says the guy from Jersey... (worst kind of Yankee)


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the support. Feeling kinda misty eyed right now.
Personally I despised living on LI. I could never learn to deal with the awful weather and aggressiveness needed to beat every other driver to the next red light. And traffic? Life is way too short to sit in traffic. The LI sound was my escape and I got to the point where I could catch fish when most others couldn't but even the water got to be a place for the "Rich and Inconsiderate". I researched some area and moved to SE NC. I started a business and employed several local employees one that ended up buying the business and raising a find family. So I feel I contributed greatly to the area I moved to. I pay taxes. I cheat and lie and pay way less than the thieves want me to pay but I still pay more than I feel is reasonable. I don't pollute the land or water and I've worked very hard to eliminate my LI (never heard ANYONE on LI say "Long guh Island" but I've heard it pronounced this way too many times to count here) accent and I no longer get busted for being from the north because of my accent.
I still get people asking me where I'm from. I think this is because I work every day, have my full compliment of teeth, show up on time AND, better take a seat, I do what I tell people I'll do before getting paid. There are other dead giveaways that I'm not a local but I think these are the main flaws that chaff at the indigenous species.
After almost 30 years there are as many or more of us with this work ethic affliction as there are those with the lazy attitude. To each his own.
Now that I'm able to get back to fishing nearly as much as I did when on Wrong Island I'm going through a bit of a learning curve trying to team my "skills" so I can outfish Bubba and his cammo underoos. Here I can fish all winter without having to resort to freezing myself to death cod fishing. I'm excited to go out for my first tautog (blackfish) trip hopefully soon. Seems no one fishines for them here and they were one of my favorites when younger.
Any tips on SE NC blackfish???.
Gotta love fishermen humor but I think the best attribute is the competitive spirit. Being the one that catches the biggest, first, and or most is priceless as it affords that person free license to completely trash the "competition"
Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Um....was that too long?
Yes?
Then don't read it.
Novel idea.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

challenger said:


> Was the thread title unclear or confusing?
> Yes?
> Then don't read it.
> Novel idea.


Challenger - I fixed your post for you ^^^


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Indeed............Really?
> 
> @ NC Kingfisher.........watch that "Yankee" thing..................lol



A long time ago I discovered that if you really want to piss off a Southern *******............start out by dating his Sister and then ask to borrow his Truck....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll add one thing to that Garbo --- Don't kick his Dog !!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

"Thick skin, some smartassery, and genuine good information shared once in a while" gilly21, That is about the best description of this site I have seen in a long time. Very well said!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

challenger said:


> Well, well, apparently not so well in the bean, Mr. "Loner". Why risk alienating the "North"? Judging from several previous post(s) you are afflicted with a case of severe prejudice. You have gone so far as threatening to gracefully bow out of this forum because so many people, "not from this area" have totally ruined the beautiful coast of NC. The state you are so proud to call your own since birth.
> I also (better stay seated) live in NC. Hampstead/Surf City area which, for the benefit of others, is on the SE NC coast. I got here in 1986 having moved here from LI NY. One of the several states in "The North" that you have a hereditary problem with.
> I think the coast here looks pretty good but who am I to judge or even offer an opinion on this. After all it isn't my coast it's yours right? I'll go out on a limb and put my neck on the chopping block yet again by stating a completely off the wall idea that there are good & bad people , "up North" as well as down here in NC. I can only speak for myself and wouldn't dare ram this theory down your throat. After all, the talent it took for you to be born in this great state is second only to your misplaced superiority complex. I always enjoy the opportunity to indulge in light hearted banter with the "locals" that dream about the good old days when us Yankees were held in check. I suspect there is a specific "anger gene" in those that express clear disdain for anyone born in, "the North". I can't imagine how hard it is to carry this heavy load to church every Sunday. You must have a very strong back sir.
> I may offer one helpful tidbit of advice. Love thy neighbor.
> ...


I was born a Yankee (Iowa) and as you'all know I will die a Yankee. 
But I had the opportunity to live in NC for 3 years while one of Uncle Sams Missguided Children.
I raised my children in TN (20 years)
When I moved to TN I did not think I was a Yankee because them fellas were from the northeast and said "soda" instead of "pop".
After some time in TN I began to learn to pass as you might say and said that when I moved here I wasn't a D-- Yankee but I are one now.
I learned to say that I done growed up yonder the other side of Sante Fe. That is a town in TN not New Mexico. I did not say it was 850 miles yonder. 
Well as fate would have it and all the jokes about people from Iowa, here I am in this God forsaken flat wasteland and it was below 0 last night. The ocean is 1,000+ miles away. 
And there are nothing but Yankee's around here, and not a decent glass of sweet tea in the whole place.
I only been back here 2 years and I'm sick of these Yankees already. They know it all and ain't never been anywhere.
I remember what those folks in TN used to say 20 years ago. "Take this here road yonder ta I-65 north. You'all need to go back where you come from." 
You don't realize you done changed until you move back up here with these Yankees.
They like me down there now when I come to visit.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> Says the guy from Jersey... (worst kind of Yankee)


No....No....I'm just stuck here. I'm an island boy from the Tropics.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> "Thick skin, some smartassery, and genuine good information shared once in a while" gilly21, That is about the best description of this site I have seen in a long time. Very well said!


Gilly, He's a Jerseyian. Then he broke out the Cholula pork chops and he was given a pass to use "The Tunnel". Oh the debauchery that ensued.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Only i can drive my truck and kick my dog and spit my tobbaccer on the floor


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> Only i can drive my truck and kick my dog and spit my tobbaccer on the floor


Da truck in da dog are two things AINT NO ONE even talk about messin wif on up in hea N Cackalakee. Da spit aint messed wif innany parts o disn hea United States.
Someintime I might can mixem up and drive da dog in kick da truck but needer one seem to complain all too much. De old lady seen me do dis one time and Lord da fuss she raze made dat dog dern near run off wif my man parts draggin behine him. It wuz me dat called "Old Blue" for a few week but truf be toll I wuz "Old Black AND Blue". Dog bin lookin at me wif da sh*t eye eber since.

And folks here said I talked "funny" when I moved here.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I will say, the yankee that comes to the pier and sees what were catchin livens everything up with his loud exclamations of.....<blockcode>(insert northern accecnt) IVE NAVA SEEN A FISH THAT BIG, HAVE YOU FRANK?<blockcode>


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this thread is in fun.? two thoughts: Someone comes up and says "yous guys" just as well move on along. And, thinking bout this "posting etiquette" thing I think I figured it out -to challenger "well, bless your heart" - thats southern for "who gives a chit". best - glenn


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Now who can argue with that? I think we're all indebted to Gabby Johnson for clearly stating what needed to be said. I'm particularly glad that these lovely children were here today to hear that speech. Not only was it authentic frontier gibberish, it expressed a courage little seen in this day and age.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

gshivar said:


> I think this thread is in fun.? two thoughts: Someone comes up and says "yous guys" just as well move on along. And, thinking bout this "posting etiquette" thing I think I figured it out -to challenger "well, bless your heart" - thats southern for "who gives a chit". best - glenn


Not fuh nuttin but

"Bless your heart" .
Is there a more disingenuous statement?
Fuhgeddaboudit


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

challenger, I love it . You got me - my southern dictionary does not have "disingenuous". Is this an insult? Actually I have many yankee friends - lets see, there is Frank P. and um , um, guess I just got just one. I was 30 before I knew yankee was one word! And my bride is not my sister - maybe 3 rd cousin. . best - glenn


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

gshivar said:


> challenger, I love it . You got me - my southern dictionary does not have "disingenuous". Is this an insult? Actually I have many yankee friends - lets see, there is Frank P. and um , um, guess I just got just one. I was 30 before I knew yankee was one word! And my bride is not my sister - maybe 3 rd cousin. . best - glenn


All in good fun my friend.
Disingenuous IS indeed an insult but, in the context of my use/post, more about the phrase than the person saying it. I suppose at on time it was used to show true concern for another person that has found themselves doing the backstroke down the doodoo river. Now not so much. Too bad IMO. Seems people are all about themselves these days or it could just be my getting older?
In that tone I can assure everyone that any negative comments I make are strictly for humors sake. I'd never attack anyone personally on the internet. I often see threads (not as a participant) with, what I call"web muscles", sort of like beer muscles only much more lame. Like any human imI'm not above being pushed to the point of wanting to call someone poppy face or some other rated X names but to do so on a web site, blog or forum??? Please.
Take care this black Friday. I'm going fishing for trout.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

challenger said:


> All in good fun my friend.
> Disingenuous IS indeed an insult but, in the context of my use/post, more about the phrase than the person saying it. I suppose at on time it was used to show true concern for another person that has found themselves doing the backstroke down the doodoo river. Now not so much. Too bad IMO. Seems people are all about themselves these days or it could just be my getting older?
> In that tone I can assure everyone that any negative comments I make are strictly for humors sake. I'd never attack anyone personally on the internet. I often see threads (not as a participant) with, what I call"web muscles", sort of like beer muscles only much more lame. Like any human imI'm not above being pushed to the point of wanting to call someone poppy face or some other rated X names but to do so on a web site, blog or forum??? Please.
> Take care this black Friday. *I'm going fishing for trout.*


Probably the best sentence of this whole thread.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well i aint been feeshin, just huntin. Still aint seen a disgenious thing while sittin in the stand. Hudak, send them linden deer my way, the bunnlevel ones are long gone


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

challenger said:


> Well, well, apparently not so well in the bean, Mr. "Loner". Why risk alienating the "North"? Judging from several previous post(s) you are afflicted with a case of severe prejudice. You have gone so far as threatening to gracefully bow out of this forum because so many people, "not from this area" have totally ruined the beautiful coast of NC. The state you are so proud to call your own since birth.
> I also (better stay seated) live in NC. Hampstead/Surf City area which, for the benefit of others, is on the SE NC coast. I got here in 1986 having moved here from LI NY. One of the several states in "The North" that you have a hereditary problem with.
> I think the coast here looks pretty good but who am I to judge or even offer an opinion on this. After all it isn't my coast it's yours right? I'll go out on a limb and put my neck on the chopping block yet again by stating a completely off the wall idea that there are good & bad people , "up North" as well as down here in NC. I can only speak for myself and wouldn't dare ram this theory down your throat. After all, the talent it took for you to be born in this great state is second only to your misplaced superiority complex. I always enjoy the opportunity to indulge in light hearted banter with the "locals" that dream about the good old days when us Yankees were held in check. I suspect there is a specific "anger gene" in those that express clear disdain for anyone born in, "the North". I can't imagine how hard it is to carry this heavy load to church every Sunday. You must have a very strong back sir.
> I may offer one helpful tidbit of advice. Love thy neighbor.
> ...


...no meds NY....everything ELSE U say is TRUE....AND u CAN MULTIPLY ME BY ABOUT A MILLION ......MERRY X-MAS..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I to am afflicted with the pregudice and anger gene........and a HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

When are the slack mods going to retire this crazy thread?


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> When are the slack mods going to retire this crazy thread?


Yikes! Slow your roll cowboy! 
Some people never learn


----------

